# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  'Strength is what makes me beautiful'

## gmonasco

After a diagnosis of alopecia areata, some time alone - without friends, boys or peer pressure - led to self-discovery

http://www.montrealgazette.com/healt...776/story.html

----------

